# Just one of my builds



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

These look beautiful 
Welcome to the forum, there a lot of wonderful people here 

Yours truly
Bojan


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

thanks you. I have been building for about a while now but befre this I built furniture. I have cme to gripps that I am not ging to be a great guitar player, So I might as well try to be a great guitar builder. So far I have had great feedback.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice work! Welcome to the forum.

What type of wood is on the top of that S-type?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

good old canadian walnut or black walnut. A friend 0f mine is a cabinet maker and came across this board. I was able to re saw it. I was lucky to get to tops out f it. looking forward to using the other top soon.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Those are really beautiful. Would it be possible to see them in person sometimes?
I am in Toronto.

thank you in advance
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

yes i am just in Cobourg I have a few more.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonderful that is close enough.
I will sent you PM

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

rogue said:


> thanks you. I have been building for about a while now but befre this I built furniture. I have cme to gripps that I am not ging to be a great guitar player, So I might as well try to be a great guitar builder. So far I have had great feedback.



Does that Bigsby have a piece of wood installed on the top? If so, did you buy it like that or do it yourself? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Joe-Bin (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to our corner of the internet. I especially like that last picture.

How long have you been building for?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The only other builder I've seen that uses Alumitone pickups is Mike Sankey, here in Ottawa, though he doesn't combine them with other types. Not to ignore the luscious woodwork, but did the combining of an Alumitone and humbucker pose any issues?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Does that Bigsby have a piece of wood installed on the top? If so, did you buy it like that or do it yourself? I've never seen anything like that before.


no the bigsby frame so to speak is entirly made of wood. It is laminated purple heart maple and walnut.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The only other builder I've seen that uses Alumitone pickups is Mike Sankey, here in Ottawa, though he doesn't combine them with other types. Not to ignore the luscious woodwork, but did the combining of an Alumitone and humbucker pose any issues?


no not at all. The alimitone and a seymour duncan JB or Gisbon burstbuckers 3 are a great combination.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Budda said:


> Welcome to our corner of the internet. I especially like that last picture.
> 
> How long have you been building for?


I have only been building guitars for about a year but I grew up building furniture. building a musical instrument I believe pushes your wood working knowledge and skills.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rogue said:


> I have only been building guitars for about a year but I grew up building furniture. building a musical instrument I believe pushes your wooding knowledge and skills.


I hope you continue to build instruments as well.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

I plan on it. I have sold three guitars to three very very happy customers. My goal is to build not get rich and to perfect my craft. Every time I start a guitar my goal is to build the perect guitar. I haven't achieved that yet so I will continue to try.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard, your guitars are amazing!!

Gilles


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks guys for the kind words. Really trying to build unique and great playing guitars. The battle is on going


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice work! Welcome.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Your guitars look fantastic.....Look forward to seeing more of them....


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

working on this one now


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

looks very nice!


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

DUDE! Those Guitars are friggin Fantastic lookin...Ok i hafta buy one too...im thinkin American standard strat plus contoured body, c shaped neck, all holes pre-drilled to the Standard specs...cause id like to install all the electronics & hardware...Sound possible?

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice looking gits! You are doing nice work there. You can post pics of them here anytime!


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

RedFenderBender said:


> DUDE! Those Guitars are friggin Fantastic lookin...Ok i hafta buy one too...im thinkin American standard strat plus contoured body, c shaped neck, all holes pre-drilled to the Standard specs...cause id like to install all the electronics & hardware...Sound possible?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


anything is possible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's something special about a wood or veneer pickguard on a grain-visible guitar. I've been slowly restoring a late friend's Kawai guitar, and it also has a wood pickguard. First time I had ever seen anything like that, and certainly not on a budget Japanese production guitar from the mid-1960s.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

a few more while I,m at it. almost done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful craftsmanship.
Do you make basses as well?
I'd love to see your impression of a Ricky.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

have not made a bass yet, maybe soon.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow those are great looking guitars! I'd be curious to know how much they go for please.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

I sell my guitars at this point for around 1000 give or take 100 depending on the guitar. Just starting out and there is no way I could charge what I believe they are worth. If I get back what I put into them plus enough to buy supplies I'm happy. For me the joy is building and learning. Why price a guitar so much that it never sells. I would rather have a happy customer and more wood on order then looking at a guitar that will never get played. They are built to be played.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

are you going to demonstrate them at Elmira show in couple of weeks?


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

I should look into it but someone else should play I will never be a great guitar player. I just make great guitarselection


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

rogue said:


> I should look into it but someone else should play I will never be a great guitar player. I just make great guitarselection


Even if you just try to sell them would be nice - to be able to see them in real life, touch etc.
And also to meet you


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

Going to check it out. I have always wanted to go maybe my wife would like the drive. I will definitely let you know if I am going


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

bigboki said:


> are you going to demonstrate them at Elmira show in couple of weeks?


Looks like I will be going tothe Elmira show tomorrow, just going not ready for a both yet. I willhave a couple of my guitars with me if anyone would like to see them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

rogue said:


> Looks like I will be going tothe Elmira show tomorrow, just going not ready for a both yet. I willhave a couple of my guitars with me if anyone would like to see them.


I would like to see them. If I see someone walking around with those guitars, I'll holler from my table.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

let me know what table you are and I will come by and say hi


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Amazing work my friend!


----------



## collector (Feb 12, 2017)

rogue said:


> let me know what table you are and I will come by and say hi




hello , sorry to intrude your guitar building work is stellar do you build custom sg guitars I'm looking to get on done . regards jeff [email protected]


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

i have not built a sg style yet but thetre is a first for everthing.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2017)

Here's a beauty by fellow member Scott Wilkinson that I unsuccessfully tried to acquire.


----------



## rogue (Mar 18, 2017)

That is beautiful I will definitively be looking into building one


----------

